# Bournemouth Beach - Dog Friendly all year round?



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Does anyone live near Bournemouth or know if there any reasonable sized areas of the beach where dogs can go all year round?

Found a nice hotel deal but obviously need to check out puppy suitability 

I have been googling and googling but cant find much. A couple of website say:

Between 1 May and 30 September dogs are allowed to the west of Durley Chine and east of Fisherman's Walk up to Hengistbury Head. 

But not being a local this doesnt really mean much to me 

Does anyone know?


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

I'll ask 'im indoors, we works down that way and had Murphy his last RR when he lived down there.

I do know we went on the beach at Lulworth Cove in August last year, we were allowed on side and not the other, which was weird because the side we were allowed was the busier side 

I'll also contact the people who own where we stayed done there, I'm sure they had info on which beaches you could use.

If you've there over a weekend, let me know and I could come down for a Zimba and Millie playtime (only if you want, don't want to gatecrash :blushing.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Here's a link to the " dorset for you " website
Walking dogs on beaches - dorsetforyou.com it all looks a bit complicated but probably clearer when you see it for yourself.

Lulworth cove is worth a visit and has a dog friendly shingle beach.

http://www.dorsetforyou.com/media.jsp?mediaid=152506&filetype=pdf


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

As Bournemouth has 7 miles of beach the bit west of Durley Chine is very big  My family used to have a beach hut there and is dog friendly but I will say, depending on what time of year you are going will influence how many people are on the beach at the same time. The further west you walk (away from the Pier) the fewer people there will be.

Hengisbury Head is well worth a visit as you can walk all over the head to the beach and might be able to catch the Noddy Train to the furthest beach but not sure if dogs still allowed on there. But you will need a car to get there if you are staying in Bournemouth itself.

There are loads of other walks if you have a car, such as a trip into the New Forest.

A wonderful place for dogs really :biggrin:


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Been going to Bournemouth all my life as I have family down there but only took the dogs once - dont think I took them on the beach though. I dont think you would find many dog friendly beaches during summer, might have to go a bit out of the way.


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Leanne77 said:


> Been going to Bournemouth all my life as I have family down there but only took the dogs once - dont think I took them on the beach though. I dont think you would find many dog friendly beaches during summer, might have to go a bit out of the way.


This is not true. The beaches between the piers Boscombe and Bournemouth are not dog beaches but west of Bournemouth pier you reach Durley Chine, where there is a pub on the corner near the promenade. So west from there is dog friendly. The same thing further east towards Christchurch onto Hengisbury Head are also dog friendly.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

What I meant by saying "going a bit out of the way" is that the most popular beaches would not be dog friendly.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Not sure about the beach at Hengistbury head anymore,there was something in one of the dog magazines last year and i have a feeling that all dogs now have to be on a lead.


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Leanne77 said:


> What I meant by saying "going a bit out of the way" is that the most popular beaches would not be dog friendly.


Oh sorry, I misunderstood your reply sorry 



Bjt said:


> Not sure about the beach at Hengistbury head anymore,there was something in one of the dog magazines last year and i have a feeling that all dogs now have to be on a lead.


I haven't been for 2 years now, last time we went my kids swam in the sea with my mum's Lab which was great fun to watch. And yes, my kids are mad enough to swim in the British sea after living near tropical beaches 

Although my mum still walks there regularly I think (not on the beach hut beaches). Will check with her when I next talk to her!


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

No idea about the beach, but isn't Bournemouth in the wrong direction to be heading for a mini break?


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Just found this site which might be useful!

Hengistbury Head Dog Walk

ETA: There are some nice walks mentioned there but not all beachy. But my advice is not to bother with Redhill common walk there are other more interesting walks to be had.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I live near to Redhill,i have never done the walk.Tubary park common is a nice place to walk your dog.


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Redhill common was very near where I grew up, spent most of my childhood running around that common with various dogs 

But not the most interesting walk in Bmth I have to say. Going down to the Stour is better than that and that is just over the road!


----------

